# Anyone got any good quiz questions?



## Henny Penny (11 Nov 2005)

For a table quiz ... thanks.


----------



## onekeano (11 Nov 2005)

Just google to "pub, quiz etc." and there are oads there - some expect you to pay but very quickly you should have loads


Roy


----------



## Diddles (11 Nov 2005)

Good sports question here.

Name the only team to start and finish a soccer match with 2 different managers?ie when they kicked off they had mr x as manager and when the game finished they had mr y as manager.
This is not a trick question - actually happened
Anybody care to have a go I will reveal all later

D


----------



## car (11 Nov 2005)

Trying to think of everything without googling but nothing coming to mind.   Googled and still cant find anything.  Any hint, league? year?


----------



## zag (11 Nov 2005)

Wild guess, based on previous similar questions - Melchester Rovers.

z


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

Diddles said:
			
		

> Good sports question here.
> 
> Name the only team to start and finish a soccer match with 2 different managers?ie when they kicked off they had mr x as manager and when the game finished they had mr y as manager.


Did the match kick off and finish on the same day or was it initially abandoned and then the remainder played out on separate days?


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Nov 2005)

Name the only player to win a Premiership medal, a Champions League medal an FA Cup medal, and another Premiership medal in consecutive games.


----------



## Diddles (11 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Did the match kick off and finish on the same day or was it initially abandoned and then the remainder played out on separate days?


 
Good to see the brain is working Clubman.Your hot(not that way obviously)

D


----------



## Miner (11 Nov 2005)

"Name the only player to win a Premiership medal, a Champions League medal an FA Cup medal, and another Premiership medal in consecutive games."

Has to be one of the Man Utd team of 99 but which one escapes me.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

Diddles said:
			
		

> Good to see the brain is working Clubman.Your hot(not that way obviously)


Still haven't a clue though and don't want to cheat by _Googling_... Not one of the _Milans _by any chance?


----------



## Diddles (11 Nov 2005)

Ok 

Real Madrid las year as far as I know.
Match abandoned after 83mins.
Manager sacked week after
Returned 2 weeks later to play the last 7 mins(in front of crowd of over 30k)
with new manager.

D


----------



## michaelm (11 Nov 2005)

Henny Penny said:
			
		

> For a table quiz ... thanks.


Geography question:- If you travel 5 miles south then 5 miles east then 5 miles north, and you're back where you started . . where are you?


----------



## Gunnerbar (11 Nov 2005)

michaelm said:
			
		

> Geography question:- If you travel 5 miles south then 5 miles east then 5 miles north, and you're back where you started . . where are you?




Would that be the north pole?


----------



## TarfHead (11 Nov 2005)

Miner said:
			
		

> Has to be one of the Man Utd team of 99 but which one escapes me.



Solskjaer ?
His run of injury would account for four consecutive matches extending over a season or more.


----------



## Diddles (11 Nov 2005)

Remember you have to play a certain amout of games to earn a medal


D


----------



## jasconius (12 Nov 2005)

*Which England player died taking a corner?*

It is not as far back as you think - within last 25 years


Also   Sunderland won it in 1979
         Villa won it in 1981

Who won it in 1980  ??


----------



## ClubMan (12 Nov 2005)

*Re: Which England player died taking a corner?*



			
				jasconius said:
			
		

> It is not as far back as you think - within last 25 years


But the _Premiership/Premier League _is only in existence since 1992!


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Nov 2005)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> Solskjaer ?
> His run of injury would account for four consecutive matches extending over a season or more.



No.  Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Diddles (12 Nov 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> No. Close, but no cigar.


 
Jesper Blomquist ( sorry for the spelling)

D


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Nov 2005)

No.  Close(r) but no cigar.


----------



## jasconius (12 Nov 2005)

Probably it was Peter Scmiechel, but the sequence does not fit exactly.


----------



## Carpenter (12 Nov 2005)

Here's a simple one:  

Q: A builder builds 100 houses, numbered 1 to 100.  how many number "9s" will he need to number the houses?





Answer: 19.  (90, 91, 92, 93 etc.)


----------



## jasconius (12 Nov 2005)

I make it 20 x 9 (inc 99)


Here's my non-football question

Apart from man which is the only creature that has no means of moving around other than only on two legs?


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Nov 2005)

jasconius said:
			
		

> Probably it was Peter Scmiechel, but the sequence does not fit exactly.



No, probably not!


----------



## ClubMan (13 Nov 2005)

jasconius said:
			
		

> I make it 20 x 9 (inc 99)
> 
> 
> Here's my non-football question
> ...


Man does have other means of moving around - all fours, three limbs, one leg, two hands, one hand, bicycle, _Luas_ etc... But is the anwer kangaroo/wallaby (that's two different creatures isn't it?)?


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Nov 2005)

jasconius said:
			
		

> Apart from man which is the only creature that has no means of moving around other than only on two legs?


An ostrich (or any other flightless bird)?


----------



## Carpenter (13 Nov 2005)

jasconius said:
			
		

> I make it 20 x 9 (inc 99)
> 
> 
> Here's my non-football question
> ...


 
Sorry Jaconsius, you are right, of course!

Carpenter


----------



## jasconius (13 Nov 2005)

Ostriches have been know to use their feathers but *penguins* cannot fly.


----------



## jasconius (13 Nov 2005)

Miner said:
			
		

> "Name the only player to win a Premiership medal, a Champions League medal an FA Cup medal, and another Premiership medal in consecutive games."
> 
> Has to be one of the Man Utd team of 99 but which one escapes me.


 


Was it Fabien Barthez?


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Nov 2005)

No.  The earlier answers were closer to the right one..........


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Nov 2005)

jasconius said:
			
		

> Ostriches have been know to use their feathers but *penguins* cannot fly.


No, but they can swim! 

_('Though I'll grant you I've yet to see one make it to a Premiership, Champions League or FA Cup final...)_


----------



## Janet (14 Nov 2005)

What film ends with the famous line:  !Well...nobody's perfect"

For a more obscure question you could go on to ask what was the only Oscar which that film won.


----------



## extopia (14 Nov 2005)

Janet said:
			
		

> What film ends with the famous line:  !Well...nobody's perfect"
> 
> For a more obscure question you could go on to ask what was the only Oscar which that film won.



Some Like It Hot. Had to google for the oscar though - Best Costume Design.


----------



## Diddles (14 Nov 2005)

CCOVICH,

put me out of my misery
send it as private message if you wish

D


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Nov 2005)

I'll put everyone out of their misery.

Ronnie Johnson.

Played in Man. Utds. games when they 

(a)  won the Premiership in 1999 (I don't recall who they clinched against)
(b)  won the Champions League in 1999
(c)  won the FA cup in 1999
(d)  came on as a sub for his first appearance of the 1999/2000 season when Utd. clinched the title against Southampton

(I don't know if he got a medal or not, maybe the question should be rephrased as 'name the player on the pitch..........)


----------



## pricilla (14 Nov 2005)

Name the 3 wise men. (I'm laughing away to myself here)


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Nov 2005)

Caspar, Melchior, and Balthasar...Why so mirthful?


----------



## extopia (14 Nov 2005)

Ah but who can name the Three Amigos?


----------



## efm (14 Nov 2005)

> Ah but who can name the Three Amigos?


 
Lucky Day, Dusty Bottoms and Ned Nederlander (aka Little Neddy Knickers)

What was the name of El Guapo's sidekick?


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Nov 2005)

That would be Jefe!


----------



## extopia (14 Nov 2005)

Are you sure it wasn't Jason McAteer, Phill Babb and Gary Kelly?


----------



## efm (14 Nov 2005)

I didn't know there were that many Three Amigos fans out there !!

As an unrelated pub quiz question - what do the letters "POTUS" stand for?


----------



## car (14 Nov 2005)

prez of the u.s?  first 10 google hits anyway.  Or is this like QI and a big bell is about to go off?


----------



## extopia (14 Nov 2005)

Yes, POTUS is President of the United States. And SCOTUS is the Supreme Court of the United States. It's media/PR shorthand.

There was one on the Late Late recently from that guy from Game For A Laugh (a popular ITV show in the 70s, apparently). He didn't give the answer AFAIK -

If One, Five and Six had the same name, what did Three Call her sixth?

Or something like that? Anyone catch it or figure it out? I think I know what it's about but not sure if I heard the second part properly...


----------



## Observer (14 Nov 2005)

Sister-in-law.


It refers to the 6 wives of Henry VIII. Catherine of Arragon, Kathryn Howard and Catherine Parr were wives number 1, 5 and 6 respectively. Wife no 3 was Jane Seymour whose brother Thomas married Catherine Parr after Henry's death.

Of course Jane was long since executed by then so she couldn't have called her anything..........


----------



## extopia (15 Nov 2005)

Hi Observer,
Yeah, figured out the Henry VIII part. Do you remember the exact wording of "what did 3...?" part? 

http://www.funtrivia.com/ might be of some use to the original poster


----------

